# 2nd reaper 2020



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Note: please put that it's the 2nd reaper you are signing up for in the title!


Start of sign up:
*August 28, 2020*

Ending date for sign up:
Sept. 19 2020

(notice the short sign up time frame)

Shipping Deadline:

Oct. 11,2020

Rules:

1. The gift minimum is $20.00.....Also PLEASE follow your victims likes / dislikes list. Shipping costs don't apply to cost of the gift

2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2.
3.
.You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift
4.
You must PM Bethene when you ship, along with the tracking number
5.
Please let your victim know when your gifts arrive. Post pictures in the thread!
*6.
if you are having a issue with sending a gift, please contact me to see if it can be resolved :*


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I’m in again-I want to get my list streamlined so I’ll post it by Saturday at the latest


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes please, count me in!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I’m in, too! My daughter just loves doing this with me


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!! A good stary!!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Count me in! Thanks!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I probably will do this one, for some reason I always find it easier than the first one. I need to get rid of some of my stash so if I join I hope i get some one who can use some of my stuff. I have bins and bins , a lot that has never been used. I am purging this year no matter what.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 3 official !


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come join us!!! We have 5!!!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

I'm in for the 2nd reaper. 🎃 Looking forward to it. So much fun! 🖤


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Remember to send me your info to join.... A few said they want to. But no info


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 7!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you guys have fun i am going to pass on the 2 reaper. but look forward to seeing what you all get


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

For those who were wanting to have a little fun and spread a little Halloween cheer, you should join! The first Reaper is already started, but you still have time to join the second Reaper of the year! For those who are new, the rules are on the first page, first post, and we can all answer any questions you may have!! Join in on some Secret Reaper fun!!
🎃 👻 🎃 👻 🎃


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Please count me in


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Not sure where to sign up but would love to be a part of 2nd reaper


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

linkit said:


> Not sure where to sign up but would love to be a part of 2nd reaper


You need to PM Bethene to sign up! The info she needs should be in the first post, I think


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

linkit said:


> Not sure where to sign up but would love to be a part of 2nd reaper


Yes, PM bethene with your name, address, your list of likes and dislikes and where you are willing to ship to, such as US only, Canada, Europe, ect. Then, once you are signed up, go post that same list in the 2nd Reaper Likes/Dislikes thread. (make sure to post in the one for the 2nd reaper, as the first reaper is still going on. You want your future reaper to be able to find your list!)

Like Holly said, above, the info and rules are in the first post of this thread! If you have any questions, we are all happy to help!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Also, linkit, and any new reapers/members, please try to get some more posts around the forum, too, so your future Reaper can get an idea of what your are like, your style, ect. The more posts you have, the better! You are new...(welcome!)...so getting some more posts around the forum will be a good thing. Join in the discussion thread, here, too!

If you have a Pinterest board, linking it to your list or your signature would be super helpful, too!! Anything you have to help your Reaper out! make sure your list is as detailed as possible! You can read lists from the 2nd and Main Reapers to get an idea of what we post, if you need help!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am considering joining but want to be sure I can pull it off. The second reaper is always lots of fun. Usually it is a smaller group but that is part of its charm. I advise anyone who can to join.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

i totally missed the first one, but i'm game for this one! ❤❤❤


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 9! Please come join us!!!
You need to send me your info. Several have said they want to join but haven't made it official!!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Is there another thread for us to post our likes and dislikes list? I was searching for it and couldn't find it-I may be tech challenged today. Thanks!!


----------



## DeadShelly (Jun 26, 2020)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I probably will do this one, for some reason I always find it easier than the first one. I need to get rid of some of my stash so if I join I hope i get some one who can use some of my stuff. I have bins and bins , a lot that has never been used. I am purging this year no matter what.


let me know what you have ! I will help you purge.


----------



## DeadShelly (Jun 26, 2020)

bethene said:


> We are up to 9! Please come join us!!!
> You need to send me your info. Several have said they want to join but haven't made it official!!!


I am not clear as to what this is about. Please post more details.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DeadShelly said:


> I am not clear as to what this is about. Please post more details.


It's basically a Secret Santa, but Halloween style!

The rules and instructions are in the first post of this thread.
To be official, you need to make a Likes/Dislikes list and PM that to bethene, along with your name, address and where you are willing to ship to as per what she asked in the first post, here. Once you have PM'd her all of that info, you will be officially signed up.

Also, post that same list in the 2nd Reaper 2020 Likes/Dislikes Thread, too...though not your info, obviously.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Main Secret Reaper (1st) is currently going on and you can scroll through the three threads for that to get an idea of what it's all about, too. There are three threads for each...sign ups, list, and teasers/pictures. 

If you choose to sign up for the 2nd Secret Reaper, make sure you write in the headline/title in your sign up PM to bethene that it's for the 2nd Reaper, as she runs both and it helps her to keep them separated.

Make your lists as detailed as possible for your future Reaper!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We so planned on being part of the BIG reap and missed the end day by 2 day... don't you hate it when life gets in the way. So getting on this today so as not to miss it again.


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks for the help. I love everything Halloween, zombies, witches. Skeletons, black roses!!


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Holly Haunter said:


> Is there another thread for us to post our likes and dislikes list? I was searching for it and couldn't find it-I may be tech challenged today. Thanks!!


I'm definitely tech challenged


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

linkit said:


> I'm definitely tech challenged



the likes and dislikes is here 








Likes and dislikes 2nd reaper 2020


Here ya go!!! Where to put your likes lists!!! Please please please make your list as detailed as possible!!!




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm in for the 2nd reaper. Sent a PM!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> the likes and dislikes is here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! For some reason I couldn’t find it, either!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

-runs to mailbox- did I send my info. Been crazy in here lately lol


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey all you spooks! I couldn't make the 1st one either but would love to join in for this 2nd round if that's ok! I'll be sending you my info Bethene, thank you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 12!!!! Come join the fun!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Always in!!!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

sadly I will not be able to join this year, but i will enjoy watching and seeing all the reaps!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

😢 😢


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

What's wrong?😕


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I wanted to wait till you had a decent amount...and looks like you're getting enough so I'll join in as well. Now to work on my list a little.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Please come play with us!!!- We need more victims to stalk!!! 🎃 💀☠👻👺👹🎃👻💀☠👺👹
Last year we had 22...lets get there again this year!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

bethene said:


> Please come play with us!!!- We need more victims to stalk!!! 🎃 💀☠👻👺👹🎃👻💀☠👺👹
> Last year we had 22...lets get there again this year!


How many are there so far?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

had some changes happen so i am in will get signed up here after i get my list together


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Woohoo almost victim time!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree looking forward to this. So glad I could join after all


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 15! But we need more victims!!! Come join the fun!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't, I can usually only afford one of the two main ones and, as you know, this first main one was already a tight budget for me, but I'll be watching this one, for sure! I hope you get more joining!!! There is still time!

For those of you that missed the first one that is currently going on, or just want to do both of them, you should join, if you are able!! More Reapers/Victims = more fun!!🎃💀🎃👻🎃


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoot almost victim time , getting excited for the 2 reaper, has always been my favorite cause its a smaller group and closer to halloween for shipping


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Now that the 1st reaper is almost done...come join the 2nd!! You know you want the fun to continue!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

only 5 days till victim time whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot it is almost victim time


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

_rubbing hands together_


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

getting really excited on getting a victim and making there reap amazing


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm so excited!!!!! I like that this reaping is so much closer to Halloween my local stores will actually be carrying thing for me to incorporate in my box. I can't wait to start filling it..heeheeheeee


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I’m going to join this one as well. Really excited about it!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Love this reaping, even though it's smaller.... the shops are starting to get Halloweeny stock in so I can have the fun part of shopping as well as making. Honestly, the first reap has lit a fire under me... I want to make the next person smile as much as my reaper made me!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> I'm so excited!!!!! I like that this reaping is so much closer to Halloween my local stores will actually be carrying thing for me to incorporate in my box. I can't wait to start filling it..heeheeheeee


oh i so love that to can go to store and find halloween whoor


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I’m going to join this one as well. Really excited about it!


yaaa glad you are joining us whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lucidhalloween said:


> Love this reaping, even though it's smaller.... the shops are starting to get Halloweeny stock in so I can have the fun part of shopping as well as making. Honestly, the first reap has lit a fire under me... I want to make the next person smile as much as my reaper made me!


ya i also love this one too even if smaller group and i also get totally motivated to give a amazing reap to my victim and make there day


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sign up deadline is tomorrow.....please come join us..we only have 16


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Whoo hoo!! I’m excited to do this again  I was shopping today and am so glad to see most stores have FINALLY gotten their Halloween butts in gear!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm in for round two!! Can't wait to get my victim!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm in for round two! I had to get my round one reap finished and mailed before committing to another one.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot victims tomorrow excited


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Victim, victim! I can hardly wait!
If you are considering signing up, please come join us on the dark side!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

It's Victim Day!!!!!! victim,victim,victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 19...come on. One more!! Am keeping sign ups open til evening!!!! Pretty much have victims and reapers matched! But until all are given out....it's open to join!!
Oddly enough the ones who were sad they missed the big reaper and wanted to know when this one started didn't join. I pm'd them too! 👻 👻


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I would love to participate in this one, and usually do. But I am going out of town on business on the 26th and won’t be back until the 10th. That doesn’t give me enough time to do justice for my victim. But I encourage anyone that can to join. This one is a lot of fun even though it’s smaller.

I hope you are feeling better Bethene. You amaze me with all that you do because I know you have health issues. You are the best! I would never be able to pull off what you do.
Happy haunting to all!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

One more ahhhhhhhh come on you know you want to join


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in! Just sent my info and posted list on other thread.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡Can someone explain how to link my Pinterest to my likes?
Thanks in advance, 
Something Wicked. ☠


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡
Is today the day we get our VICTIMS name? Cant wait to go Hunting & SHOPPING, for my victim. 💀


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> 🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡Can someone explain how to link my Pinterest to my likes?
> Thanks in advance,
> Something Wicked. ☠


If you are using the Pinterest app, open the list you want to share, look in the upper right hand corner and see the 3 dots "...", touch them and a list opens, choose "share", another list opens, choose "copy link", paste that link into your likes/dislikes list. I've included some screenshots to help.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay, I'll bite. Signing up now


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Victim oh victim I can’t wait to start your reaping!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Yaaaaaa more victims whooooooo hoooooooooo


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Soooooo excited!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> 🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡Can someone explain how to link my Pinterest to my likes?
> Thanks in advance,
> Something Wicked. ☠


Someone explained how to do it from a phone, but if on a computer/laptop, simply go to your Pinterest page, right click on the URL/web address in the top bar of your computer screen to hit Copy, and then go to your list (hit edit in those top three dots if you have already written and posted it) and click the little link symbol that looks like two links of chain in the bar, below, between the paperclip and photo icons. Paste the copied URL/address into the URL spot and insert!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim oh victim can not wait to start your reap


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Receiving my Reap yesterday really got me pumped up. I can’t wait for my victim and list. E


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Victim victim

VICTIM. It is so quiet creeping around in the bushes at Bethene’s. I can’t find her list!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok. We ended up with 21 folks in this reaper! So only one less than last year! I will be leaving it open until all the names are given out so jump on in!
I sent a few out but am very tired and started messing up. Its bed time! Will finish tomorrow. Sorry!!!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

It’s victim day! Yay! I can hardly wait to start putting something seriously creepy and fun together!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I got my victim!! Now, let the stalking begin!!!


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Didn't receive victim yet!


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

I luv spooky Halloween, not cute!
Witches, black roses, ghouls! Ravens


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Linkit try to give more specifics. To me the fun of this is looking for it making specifics


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Still no victim! I was going to make a quick run to Dallas for something for me and hoping to shop for my victim today!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I received the perfect victim! I will get started on this immediately! 🎃


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

printersdevil said:


> Still no victim! I was going to make a quick run to Dallas for something for me and hoping to shop for my victim today!


I hope you receive your victim soon so that your shopping trip works out!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

printersdevil said:


> Still no victim! I was going to make a quick run to Dallas for something for me and hoping to shop for my victim today!


Are you near Dallas?? We may be neighbors!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in Denison—Hwy 75 at the Oklahoma border


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Got my victim! Ready to have some fun! 🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

linkit said:


> I luv spooky Halloween, not cute!
> Witches, black roses, ghouls! Ravens


Post your list in the 2nd Reaper Likes and Dislikes thread...also, try to give a lot more specifics and detail in your list. For example, you say witches...what about witches do you like? What kind of witch? Scary, cute, pretty, old/ugly, creepy, ect? Potions? Brooms? Spell books? Dolls? Figurines? Props? Wall or table decor? Magical witch items?
The more detail you give your reaper, the better chance you will get things you actually like and they will have an easier time getting/making things for you, too. You can go to the list thread and look at other's lists to see what type of list you could make.
Have fun!!

Here is the link for the List thread you shold post in, linkit: Likes and dislikes 2nd reaper 2020


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> ok. We ended up with 21 folks in this reaper! So only one less than last year! I will be leaving it open until all the names are given out so jump on in!
> I sent a few out but am very tired and started messing up. Its bed time! Will finish tomorrow. Sorry!!!!


Wish I could be your number 22! Maybe next year. I hope you guys have fun and get lots of cool goodies!!!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

So excited to get started putting things together for my victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We actually ended up with 23 at the end. Still not done...sorry Printer!! Been a bit of a busy day. Will get back at it later today...looking to having them all done by tonight


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well..I hope everyone has their victim!!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have soooooo much planned since yesterday for you dear victim. I am so excited.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Have lots of fun, everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

First time out to someplace other then the grocery stores today in at least 3 months... LOTS of purchases now onto the create mode. BAHHHHWWW HAHAHAHA


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Having so much fun planning out my victim's surprise, I think it will be awesome


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have gotten a awsome start on your goodies my dear victim


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Shopping 4 my victim......a reap may go out soon, then to crafting. 🎃 Also working on my cards, & painting my living room. Lol, having fun, a good balance of work & fun. I'm happy & its FALL! 🖤🧡🖤 OH VICTIM, your gonna love my craft, u better, U BETTER!!! MUUUUHHAAA 💀


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been stalking and brainstorming!! I have a pretty good plan in place.... Hitting Pinterest pretty hard!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh my dear victim your boxes are filling up quite nicely soon my dear victim soon


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

I must say Pinterest is soooooo helpful when planning a Reap. I need to put a link on the mine. Thanks to the ladies that explained.it to Lucy. Happy crafting Bethene!


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

This is more fun than I expected, my reap will so fun to put together ❤


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have to order supplies ahhhhhhhhhhh-Most will be here by the 26th so I hope to still hit the deadline


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thinking and plotting....


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I have a few things in mind as well as a thing or three already in a shipping box for my victim. Yes!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

So excited for my victim...been busy shopping for them!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Getting started on your reap, my dear victim! 🎃


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I will be spending the entire upcoming rainy weekend crafting for my victim!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I really need to learn to edited-so many ideas, hope they work out as well as they look in my head-lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Shadowpanther, I know that feeling all too well. Always hope crafts turn out like my imagination sees them!!!

I found a few things at a thrift store to use to repurpose for my victim. And bought item to add to those items. Now to get busy!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

OMG! I received an amazing teaser in the mail today from my reaper! Thank you so much! There was a book that I’ve been dying to read and some fun things for my daughter. The purple witch hat was on the back of the card, but it’s awesome and we had to save it. Plus, a card! Reaper, you have spoiled us already! Here’s a picture. I can’t find a teaser and picture thread for this 2nd Reaper yet.







Thank you again-it was a rough day and this really brightened it up! 🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> OMG! I received an amazing teaser in the mail today from my reaper! Thank you so much! There was a book that I’ve been dying to read and some fun things for my daughter. The purple witch hat was on the back of the card, but it’s awesome and we had to save it. Plus, a card! Reaper, you have spoiled us already! Here’s a picture. I can’t find a teaser and picture thread for this 2nd Reaper yet.
> View attachment 738527
> Thank you again-it was a rough day and this really brightened it up! 🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤


yaaaa how fun
i have always wondered about that book also tell us how you like it when your done .


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Shadow Panther said:


> I really need to learn to edited-so many ideas, hope they work out as well as they look in my head-lol


I have the same problem. I get OVER AMBITIOUS . ILL DO THIS & THAT, & yes that too. I have 2 rien myself in & do a reality check, remind myself that there is a DEADLINE! LOL


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> yaaaa how fun
> i have always wondered about that book also tell us how you like it when your done .


I definitely will! I’m planning to start reading it tonight.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I still need to find and read The Halloween Tree, too. I keep meaning to and never get around to looking for a copy of it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethene has the picture thread up, now, for those who didn't see it.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I have some pretty good ideas. This weekend will be my shopping weekend. So excited!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I finally had some ideas for you, dearest Victim. I did some shopping today, but have more to do this weekend plus some crafting for you!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I just need clarification on the shipping deadline. October 11th is a Sunday and the 12th is a postal holiday, Columbus Day.


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Awe my craft has come together really well!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> OMG! I received an amazing teaser in the mail today from my reaper! Thank you so much! There was a book that I’ve been dying to read and some fun things for my daughter. The purple witch hat was on the back of the card, but it’s awesome and we had to save it. Plus, a card! Reaper, you have spoiled us already! Here’s a picture. I can’t find a teaser and picture thread for this 2nd Reaper yet.
> View attachment 738527
> Thank you again-it was a rough day and this really brightened it up! 🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤


Cute card. I have never read that book but I've heard of the tale. Great start to the reaping!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry guys , the calendar I looked at takes some getting use to, instead of Sunday being the 1st day of the week it is Monday. So I looked at that and thought the 11th was a Monday!! So basically I think it needs to be moved back to the 13th, but try to get them out a bit before. but the official deadline is now the 13th!! So Sorry about that guys!!! I need to look at 2 calendars to double check from now on!!
I


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shipping tomorrow desuded to hold off on shipping add more goodies


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

a_granger said:


> Cute card. I have never read that book but I've heard of the tale. Great start to the reaping!!


I’m about halfway done with the book and am enjoying the story-plus it gives a pretty cool perspective of different countries, their festivals of the Dead, and the story of Halloween.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

no worries bethene.
i figured that's what happened.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Someone should be getting reaped this Saturday!!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Some of you on here are so on the ball! I’m probably going to be shipping close to the deadline!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

My supplies finally arrived today. Now everything should come together fairly quickly. I hope to ship Monday. I have had so much fun (and needed distraction).

Reaper thank you for the teaser card. Makes me wonder what you have planned for me or could it be a read haring or maybe you want me to think it is.......I will try to post pics later tonight. This is a crazy week for me.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Sent out a teaster to my victim, hehehe 🦇🦇🦇🎃


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

debating on a teaser for my victim. But I did find a few things that will be part of a project. Now to get working on them. Have a few items that will be sent as is, but have a few that need to be repurposed... this will be fun to put together.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

Holly Haunter said:


> Some of you on here are so on the ball! I’m probably going to be shipping close to the deadline!


oh me too! i had to wait for pay day.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a teaser going out to someone very special!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dear Victim: you should be receiving something very special in a few days. Apologies (🎃) that you will now spend the weekend wondering what it is...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Well dearest of victims we'll be working ever so hard on projects this weekend... So many ideas which or is it witch ones will be flying your way.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Things are coming along. I should be mailing early.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I had more dental work Wednesday. One tooth pulled that is causing more trouble than the previous 3 that were taken at once few weeks ago. But this one already had a root canal that kept getting infected. There was one in there when it got pulled, which made the actual pulling hurt more. And continue to hurt. So got absolutely nothing done. Hopefully feel better to dig out my Halloween decor and work on reaper gifts!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

bethene said:


> I had more dental work Wednesday. One tooth pulled that is causing more trouble than the previous 3 that were taken at once few weeks ago. But this one already had a root canal that kept getting infected. There was one in there when it got pulled, which made the actual pulling hurt more. And continue to hurt. So got absolutely nothing done. Hopefully feel better to dig out my Halloween decor and work on reaper gifts!!


Oh my goodness-I hope you feel better soon and that this is the end of dental work you will need ever! 🖤🧡🖤🧡


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

YIKS bethene...Our dentist has retired the one who took over his practice is one of those chain practices with multi offices all over, the dentist doing the work out of the office is only 3 years outta dental school, so I fear for my teeth... Frog needs work ASAP as he has a fractured tooth, after an estimate he's thinking geting all his teeth pulled and getting dentures would be cheaper... Plus they'd make a nice Halloween prop. Feel better..


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

bethene said:


> I had more dental work Wednesday. One tooth pulled that is causing more trouble than the previous 3 that were taken at once few weeks ago. But this one already had a root canal that kept getting infected. There was one in there when it got pulled, which made the actual pulling hurt more. And continue to hurt. So got absolutely nothing done. Hopefully feel better to dig out my Halloween decor and work on reaper gifts!!


Oh Bethene, that sounds so awful, ouch! Teeth can be worst thing to deal with. I hope you recover quickly and that the pain and discomfort is soon behind you. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I am putting the finishing touches on my victim’s reap today. I will be shipping soon!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I will be mailing Tuesday soon victim's soon


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

oh beth, much sympathy foe your teeth woes. i've had 4 root canals and 2 pulled, so i really feel your pain. ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks guys !! Am doing a bit better. But alas..need a root canal and crown. And a bridge. Next is the root canal(the 16th). Not sure about the bridge, depends on insurance. Might wait til January!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is a teaser picture for my victim


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see what everyone sends!!

Bethene, I'm so sorry you are having more dental pain and issues. It's definitely one of the more miserable things to have to deal with. I feel for ya'! Lots of hugs! Feel better!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

WooooHooo!!! 
I just got home to see a fabulous box was dropped off today. I'll be heading over to the photo page to share my treasure from an AWESOME Reaper in just a little while, but I just wanted to quickly let you know I got my box and I'm sooo excited to open it!!!!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

bethene said:


> Thanks guys !! Am doing a bit better. But alas..need a root canal and crown. And a bridge. Next is the root canal(the 16th). Not sure about the bridge, depends on insurance. Might wait til January!


oooh, that sucks! i hope ins pays for all!


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

surprise in my mail today!!! Arent they spooktacular


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

linkit said:


> View attachment 739775
> surprise in my mail today!!! Arent they spooktacular


Oooh! Socks?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

linkit said:


> View attachment 739775
> surprise in my mail today!!! Arent they spooktacular


Socks?? Very cool!! I love fun socks, especially Halloween ones!!! Is that what those are? You should post these over in the picture thread, too! here is the link!

halloweenforum.com/threads/2nd-reaper-picture-and-teaser-thread-for-2nd-reaper-2020.208775/page-2#post-2577954


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Yep they are the most awesome Halloween socks i have ever seen !


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Did I read somewhere the deadline was pushed up to the 13th? I hope so otherwise it’s going to be very close. It’s partly Amazon’s fault.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Shadow panther, yeah. The 13th is the new date!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got my box out today....now begins the long flying monkey journey.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hoping to mail tomorrow


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Mailed should be arriving today


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Just got back from the post office my sweet victim.....your package should arrive by Friday!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

My victim’s package has been shipped. I’m just waiting to see if it arrived safely.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I mailed mine-it should arrive by next Thursday. I'm so excited to start seeing the reaps!!


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Mine should have been received today!! Hope it arrived safely


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

This was so much fun! Thank you Holly Haunter for telling me about it!!


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

Yikes! I got my box out today!! Sorry to miss the deadline, I was waiting on one of the pieces of my gift to be delivered to me!
Anyway, it's out, and now the wait begins!!

ETA: I'm just now realizing that it's columbus day so the mail won't go out and that the date was moved to tomorrow, so good news, I didn't miss the deadline and it ships tomorrow!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped by the amazing Holly Haunter and Red Flayer!!!!
What a beyond AWESOME reap!!! Pictures will be up tonight!!!!!!


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

Wow!!! I've been reaped and I could honestly cry!!! It's all so much and Soo incredible!!
The NBC potion canisters and hand towel were handmade, therefore instantly my favorite, the canisters are headed straight for my NBC display!♥♥
I love everything, I can't wait to make cookies and cupcakes with my little one and read this adorable story with him!
😭Unfortunately the glass pumpkin didn't make it, but I'll find something to to with the top.
I love it, you are entirely to kind Dead houseplant.
Thank you so very much, and happy haunting!!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Dropped my victims box off at the post office today. Just in time...I found a last minute thing to put in their box so I had to wait lol.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

kippystarz said:


> Wow!!! I've been reaped and I could honestly cry!!! It's all so much and Soo incredible!!
> The NBC potion canisters and hand towel were handmade, therefore instantly my favorite, the canisters are headed straight for my NBC display!♥♥
> I love everything, I can't wait to make cookies and cupcakes with my little one and read this adorable story with him!
> 😭Unfortunately the glass pumpkin didn't make it, but I'll find something to to with the top.
> ...


Sorry about the glass pumpkin! I was worried about it making it that far but couldn't find a better way to pack it and make it all fit. Glad everything else made it and you like it though! It was fun to put together 🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

bethene said:


> I had more dental work Wednesday. One tooth pulled that is causing more trouble than the previous 3 that were taken at once few weeks ago. But this one already had a root canal that kept getting infected. There was one in there when it got pulled, which made the actual pulling hurt more. And continue to hurt. So got absolutely nothing done. Hopefully feel better to dig out my Halloween decor and work on reaper gifts!!


Hope u r doing better Bethene. Dental pain is the WORST.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

somethingwicked1959, yes it is! I is some better but even after 2 weeks still feel it. Not like horrible but it is still there. going to the dentist tomorrow for more work will have him look at it!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Finally got mine out. Ugh, I hate being late. Our boss' father got really sick a couple weeks ago then passed a week later. Our work has been totally upside down. I havent even decided in a costume for Halloween yet. I'm thinking I could do mad scientist pretty easy and cheap. Our campground haunt and trick or treat trip was canceled because of covid. This whole year has been crazy. It's been hard for me to get excited this year. I did get a few decorations up, mostly for my daughter. Hopefully I'll be more in the spirit soon.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

don't push yourself, mom. this year has been rough. ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, it's been a tough one for so so many!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Almost Merry Reaper sign up time!!!


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh my goodness my first reap and oh how amazing! Wow totally blown away will post pics tonight thank you Czarina Kata'rina wow just super amazing, luv every single thing. Luv that raven


----------

